# Recipe for 6gal of blackberry wine using 45lbs of berries



## jaysad (Jul 27, 2013)

Does anyone have a recipe for making 6 gallons of blackberry wine using 45lbs of berries?


----------



## jamesngalveston (Jul 27, 2013)

45lbs of crushed berries in muslin bag
water to 6 gallons
sugar to 1.095 on hydrometer
pectin enzyme per mfg instructions
campden tablets, 6 crushed
yeast nutrient per mfg instructions
yeast energizer per mfg instrutions


----------



## dralarms (Jul 27, 2013)

With blackberry I'd have to agree with James.


----------



## Tom (Jul 27, 2013)

45#'s is a lot for 1 fermenting bucket. I would get a Muslim bag. Use TWO buckets. Then combine when fermenting is finished to one bucket.


----------



## salcoco (Jul 27, 2013)

check acid and reduce with calcium carbonate. Use a malic eating yeast like 71B. keep water to minimum use only enough to dissolve sugar.


----------



## Stressbaby (Jul 27, 2013)

I've started doing the "water to [x] gallons" part like this:

I would bring the water up with the fruit bag to [x-20%] gallons, then treat with Campden/Kmeta; then after 12 hours hit with the pectic and squeeze the berry bag to mix the pectic well; then after another 12-24 hours, remove and drain the bag, THEN bring the water up to [x] gallons. Put the bag back and pitch the yeast.

My experience has been that if you just bring the water up to [x] gallons, by the time you subtract the solids you are short on volume.


----------



## jamesngalveston (Jul 27, 2013)

there want be 45 lbs of berries for long, just use a big masher.
that bag will shrink, and shrink,and shrink.


----------



## jamesngalveston (Jul 27, 2013)

stressbaby, you are dead on about the volume.
that was the first thing i learned , how can i make 3 gallons if only add so much water and sugar, and i remove the bag...duhhh.
i now add 75% of the water, sugar will just about make up the rest on volume...i double the fruit..
doing like this..if i am making a 3 gallon batch, i get about 3 gallons and a quart, which i use for topping off.
if i did the way most reciepe say, i would get less then the 3 gallons.


----------



## jaysad (Jul 28, 2013)

Ok, berries are smashed and in the bag. I had 5 gal of juice with the bag of berries in it. I added 1gal of water and now have 6gal. Added 1/4tsp of K-meta, SG 1.410...? Is this right? Do I add sugar or more water to get SG 1.095?
I'll check it again in 12 hours...


----------



## jamesngalveston (Jul 28, 2013)

add sugar to 1.095...


----------



## Stressbaby (Jul 29, 2013)

jaysad,
Check your numbers again, I doubt that your SG is 1.410. 
Second, I disagree with James, I would NOT add the sugar yet. This is what I would do:

Wait 12 hours after the k-meta
Add pectic enzyme, 5-6 teaspoons. Pectic enzyme will help break down the fruit and release more natural sugars. Squeeze the bag to help mechanically break down the berries some, and to mix the pectic enzyme in with the fruit really well.
Wait at least 12 hours more. 
Now do your sugar, acid, and volume adjustments, after the majority of the sugars (and acid) has been released from the fruit. Some will continue to be released over the next couple of days. Luc did a nice study on this (it would take me a while to find the post...)

YMMV


----------



## jamesngalveston (Jul 29, 2013)

Is this right? Do I add sugar or more water to get SG 1.095?
add sugar to 1.095

you add sugar to get your sg up you add water to get sg down...
the question was not do I, but how do i....


----------



## Stressbaby (Jul 29, 2013)

Not from 1.410, you wouldn't.

I think we all know he made an error with 1.410 but without knowing the real SG it is hard to know for certain.


----------



## jaysad (Jul 29, 2013)

Now 12hrs later the SG Is 1.420...???


----------



## Stressbaby (Jul 29, 2013)

Jaysad,
Take another look at the hydrometer, I'm betting that you aren't reading it correctly. Could it be *1.042 *instead of *1.420*?


----------



## jaysad (Jul 29, 2013)

SG 1.420 & it's bubbling away with no sugar added or yeast...??


----------



## dralarms (Jul 29, 2013)

That's 1.042. Looks like you need to add sugar to bring that up some. Looks pretty well juiced to me. I'd shoot for 1.090 to 1.095.


----------



## jaysad (Jul 29, 2013)

Dang, your right was reading it wrong..!!

Ok, I'm back on track. I'll keep you posted!!
Thanks!!


----------



## jaysad (Jul 29, 2013)

Ok, pectic enzyme is in, now should I add the sugar to get the 1.095?


----------



## Stressbaby (Jul 29, 2013)

Two things...first, I would wait 12 hours and take another reading before adding any sugar.
Second, you said it was "bubbling away" without yeast. Do you think you have a spontaneous fermentation?


----------



## jaysad (Jul 29, 2013)

1.120 SG
12lbs of sugar added (sorry Stressbaby little late getting your reply)...
Should I still wait 11hrs to pitch yeast?


----------



## jaysad (Jul 29, 2013)

The bubbles are 2/3 bubbles every 10-15 seconds... No yeast added...
???


----------



## jamesngalveston (Jul 29, 2013)

wait and pitch yeast...
forget the bubbbles...do not pay attention to the bubbles...
use your hydrometer...


----------



## Julie (Jul 29, 2013)

If you have bubbles and do you hear a fizz sound? I believe you have a fermentation going, pitch your yeast, with that high of an sg I would not depend on wild yeast fermenting that dry.


----------



## jamesngalveston (Jul 29, 2013)

will be a high abv ....what yeast did you use.


----------



## jaysad (Jul 29, 2013)

I don't hear any fizz...

Bubbling is slower now.

Pitch yeast, or wait...??


----------



## jamesngalveston (Jul 29, 2013)

julie...have a question, not hijacking this thread..curious
when i have made blackberry, which is now up to 5 different batches i have noticed the little round part of the berry that holds the juice will explode after pectin has been added, releasing the juice...wonder if that released co2 are something with it.. i was looking at said with a microscope .and they just popped ....


----------



## jaysad (Jul 29, 2013)

Lalvin EC-1118


----------



## jaysad (Jul 29, 2013)

The bubbles are coming from the bag of mushed berries...


----------



## greyday (Jul 30, 2013)

Also before pitching yeast, I suggest pulling out the bag and checking your liquid volume. I usually up it to whatever amount I want as an end result with the bag out (un squeezed), which then seems to result in me being able to fill my carboy on first racking without topping up with something else, as pressing and removing the bag seems to compensate for any loss during fermentation...

Edit: responded to page one, no longer relevant, but leaving up for the heck of it.


----------



## Stressbaby (Jul 30, 2013)

greyday, that is what I do as well.

Jaysad, how is it going? Did you pitch the EC1118?


----------



## jaysad (Jul 30, 2013)

Yeast is pitch, SG 1.120.

Fruit bag is now about 2/3 full. I had to remove about 1gal of juice to get all the sugar in (12lbs).
I haven added anymore chemical. So far the only ones add was:
3tsp pectic enzyme
1/4 tsp K-Meta

At this point should I add anything more??


----------



## Stressbaby (Jul 30, 2013)

If you have any way to check the pH I would do that. Other than that, no, just stir the must a couple of times a day and watch for fermentation. EC1118 is a strong yeast so if you had any spontaneous fermentation going, this should become the dominant strain. You will need the higher alcohol tolerance of the EC1118 to get this wine dry.


----------



## jamesngalveston (Jul 30, 2013)

you need to add your yeast nutrient and yeast energizer pretty quick...
blackberries need that yeast nutrient....add 1/2 now and 1/2 in about 2 days. energizer you can add all at once...


----------



## jaysad (Jul 30, 2013)

How much do you think I should add??


----------



## jaysad (Jul 30, 2013)

Ok all set...

I'll update in a couple of days.

Thanks again for your help!!


----------



## jaysad (Jul 30, 2013)

Something is wrong!!

I have no bubbles from airlock...
It no doing anything..???
Help!?!?


----------



## GreginND (Jul 31, 2013)

Be patient. It can take a few days for the yeast to get going. I'll bet by tomorrow you will see it working.


----------



## Stressbaby (Jul 31, 2013)

How much nutrient did you add?


----------



## jaysad (Jul 31, 2013)

6 tsp
73 deg
No bubbles...???


----------



## jaysad (Jul 31, 2013)

Stressbaby,

What do you think is going on?


----------



## Stressbaby (Aug 1, 2013)

Jaysad,
Sorry if you might be repeating yourself by answering these questions, but we're on page 5 here... 
What day are you on? What day did you pitch the yeast?
Did you stir in the yeast, sprinkle on top, or make a yeast starter?
Are you in carboy or bucket?
Are you stirring twice a day?
The hydrometer pic you posted earlier looks like 1.100 but you stated it was 1.120, can you clarify? What is the SG now?


----------



## jaysad (Aug 2, 2013)

Sorry so late to get back to you...

I had a broke air lock around the stem...
New one installed and wine is bubbling away! 

Sunday: 
Berries were smashed - 1.5tsp of K-meta
After 12hrs: Sunday night
12lbs sugar added SG-1.120
3tsp pectic enzyme
After 24hrs: Monday night
Pitched hydrated yeast (EC-1118)
Squeezed fruit bag
After 24hrs: Tuesday night
6tsp yeast nutrient
5tsp yeast energizer..? (Tried to get it to bubble)
Thursday night: fixed airlock
Friday (today) bubbling away!!!
SG-1.070

So, please tell me does everything seem ok?


----------



## Stressbaby (Aug 3, 2013)

If it is bubbling, you are probably OK, but you are way over on K meta and energizer IMHO. 

I'm willing to be the slow start was due to the fact that you have about 5 times as much K meta as you should have. Normally it is about 1/4 tsp for 5 gallons.

Also, you are probably way high on the energizer. I know James said to use that much, but as I said, that is WAY more than any recipe I've ever see. For comparison, Dragon Blood uses 1tsp energizer and 3t of nutrient. If a one gallon recipe uses energizer, it is only about 1/4tsp.


----------



## jswordy (Aug 8, 2013)

Just popping in to say this is a cool thread. I read every post. We got about 5-6 people making this batch. All very helpful to the OP. There's even a picture in here! Looks like it will be a successful ferment.

I might toss in that a SSG higher than about 1.085 can inhibit yeast from taking right off at first. Seems odd that high sugar will inhibit yeast, but it does. You can see the bloom but there will be no gas. They do catch up, though, and will perform nicely after the first couple days. That might be what happened initially.

Here's a yeast bloom at 1.110...


----------



## jaysad (Aug 8, 2013)

SG 1.080<
?Should I rack now?





See the small bubbles (at the top left)
Should I wait?

I am at day 11 in the primary fermenter...


----------



## Deezil (Aug 8, 2013)

Looks like an SG of 1.002 now

You could rack; If you do, give the bucket a good stir to get everything suspended, and carry-over as much as you can.. The fermentation should still be going along, although slower.. You dont want to leave the yeast colony behind or you'll stick the fermentation..

You'll want to rack off of the sediment, when the SG reads the same for 3 days in a row


----------



## jaysad (Aug 8, 2013)

What chemical do you suggest I add?
It will be going into a 6 gallon carboy.


----------



## Deezil (Aug 8, 2013)

No chemicals right now;
Just stir & siphon into a carboy


----------



## jaysad (Aug 8, 2013)

We are now in the carboy, airlock in...


----------



## Wally (Aug 8, 2013)

I have a 5 gallon batch finished fermenting. I used 26 lbs of apache blackberries and 2 gallons of boiling water, 12 lbe sugar. It tastes good and dry. Not too acidic to my taste. Fermented on the pulp for three days and then transferred to a 5 gallon carboy after pressing in a regular wine press. I have racked it twice. It has good color and flavor. Time will tell.


----------



## jaysad (Aug 18, 2013)

SG is 1.000 for the last 4 days, I racked the wine.

Should I add any chem, or can I just leave it alone?


----------



## dralarms (Aug 18, 2013)

Add potassium sorbate and k-meta (in the correct dose). And let sit for at least a week, then check sg again and if not moved you can back sweeten to your taste. Check sg again and record. Let sit 2 more weeks and check sg again if unchanged from last reading then you can clear it using a fining agent or let clear on its own.


----------



## jaysad (Aug 18, 2013)

dralarms said:


> Add potassium sorbate and k-meta (in the correct dose). And let sit for at least a week, then check sg again and if not moved you can back sweeten to your taste. Check sg again and record. Let sit 2 more weeks and check sg again if unchanged from last reading then you can clear it using a fining agent or let clear on its own.



I don't know what the correct dose of potassium sorbate and k-meta is for 6 gallons...???


----------



## jamesngalveston (Aug 18, 2013)

potassium sorbate: 1/2 tsp. per gallon. 
K-meta: depends on which one u are using...check you mfg specs.


----------

